# Opera nie widzi pluginu flasha

## kodziek

Witam!

Mam nastepujacy problem: Na 64-bitowym Gentoo opera-10.10_pre4566 nie widzi pluginu adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 instalowanego za pomoca emerge. W momencie kiedy sam plik pluginu podmienilem z pluginem ze strony adobe opera go zauwazyle, ale nie dzialal w ogole, w miejscu apletow znajdowalo sie biale pole. Opera, oraz flash oczywiscie sa 64-bitowe, jak caly system.

Czy ktos wie co jest nie tak?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

A próbowałeś przekompilować pakiety: dev-libs/nss oraz dev-java/swt?

----------

## kodziek

A no nie probowalem. przemergowanie nss pomoglo, dzieki wielkie  :Wink: 

----------

## realkrzysiek

Temat dotyczący zwyczajnych problemów Opery.

Proponuję w opcjach Opery kliknąć zakładkę "Zaawansowane" i "Zawartość" tam znajdziesz opcję wtyczek i ewentualnie trochę pozmieniać.

Możliwe jest, że przeglądarka używa kilku ścieżek z pluginem, na pewno będą tam wyświetlone informacje o podłączonych pluginach, jeżeli w ogóle są.

Jeśli nie masz żadnej ścieżki do plugina to powinieneś ustawić domyślną instalacyjną Adobe-flash, przy kilku ścieżkach powinieneń wybrać jedną.

Możesz poeksperymentować i wybrać np. nie domyślną ścieżka instalacyjną flasha, na którą kopiujesz jakąś wersję wtyczki. Czasem warto przetestować, bo zupełnie inaczej zachowuje się wersja Adobe-flash 9 i 10.

----------

